

Ask YC: Good People or Projects to Follow on Github - babyshake

I've been noticing a bunch of interesting repos on Github lately, and not just of the RoR variety.<p>I'm sure that a HN thread could turn up a bunch of great projects to follow.<p>I'll start:<p>Processing: http://github.com/jeresig/processing-js/<p>Python Plotting Library: http://github.com/astraw/matplotlib/tree/master<p>Python Physics Tutorial: http://github.com/llimllib/bitofphysics/tree/master<p>WYSIWYG Javascript: http://github.com/37signals/wysihat/tree
======
defunkt
Sizzle: <http://github.com/jeresig/sizzle>

Nu: <http://github.com/timburks/nu>

Emacs Starter Kit: <http://github.com/technomancy/emacs-starter-kit>

Cappuccino: <http://github.com/280north/cappuccino>

------
cardmagic
<http://github.com/cardmagic/lucash/tree/master>

